# VEXAGEN HGH - FAKE ?? - ( PICTURES )



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, this will be my frost post here despite following this board for quite a while now.

Recently got this HGH, what do you guys think about it? has anyone used this one before?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

fake.. i dont think anyone has confirmed its g2g yet that i know of.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Only 1 way to find out !

Get some in your system and get the blood test done !

There's a good thread where this is being done on here ..


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

well seems like this is sort of a new product on the market...

I have just injected 5iu 2h ago for the first time, so I cant really tell much about it...

Maybe I should do a GH SERUM TEST

•	*Inject 5ui or 10iu IM (intramuscular) or SQ** ? *

•	Have my blood drawn 3-4 hours after injecting.

•	Fasting is not necessary, right?

•	No strenuous activity for at least 30 min prior to test.

and if anyone know a good place to get it done in *London*, plz *PM me.*

@Pscarb have you ever heard about VEXAGEN before?


----------



## Bright (Feb 26, 2014)

-


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Medical diagnostic

Have a London branch


----------



## raymansys (Mar 13, 2014)

its fake


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

raymansys said:


> its fake


What do you mean by that.. fake of what?


----------



## raymansys (Mar 13, 2014)

Did u try it. It's not gh


----------

